# Delta Rockwell 21-100



## 8675309 (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's my milling machine. Kind of bare bones. Came with the Palmgren vise, coolant pump in the base, some R8 collets, a few flycutters and that's about it. Seems to be in decent shape. Table is clean, no holes or gouges (yes, I checked under the vice). The ways are good.  It's got the original three phase motor, so I hooked up a VFD and remote machine controls. Great thing about it is it so small, so finding room for it was easy. It goes well with my Heavy 10 (also very small).


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice machine and a wonderful size. I have a Clausing of similar size and love it. I only wish that it had an R8 spindle like your Rockwell does.


----------



## Martin W (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice! I like it .Do you have some projects planned to put it through its paces?
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 8675309 (Apr 16, 2016)

8675309 said:


> Here's my milling machine. Kind of bare bones. Came with the Palmgren vise, coolant pump in the base, some R8 collets, a few flycutters and that's about it. Seems to be in decent shape. Table is clean, no holes or gouges (yes, I checked under the vice). The ways are good.  It's got the original three phase motor, so I hooked up a VFD and remote machine controls. Great thing about it is it so small, so finding room for it was easy. It goes well with my Heavy 10 (also very small).
> View attachment 127093
> View attachment 127092





Martin W said:


> Nice! I like it .Do you have some projects planned to put it through its paces?
> Martin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Hey Martin, No specific projects planned as yet. I'm still  buying tooling for both the mill and the lathe. Being on a budget makes that a slow process.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## 8675309 (Apr 16, 2016)

8675309 said:


> Here's my milling machine. Kind of bare bones. Came with the Palmgren vise, coolant pump in the base, some R8 collets, a few flycutters and that's about it. Seems to be in decent shape. Table is clean, no holes or gouges (yes, I checked under the vice). The ways are good.  It's got the original three phase motor, so I hooked up a VFD and remote machine controls. Great thing about it is it so small, so finding room for it was easy. It goes well with my Heavy 10 (also very small).
> View attachment 127093
> View attachment 127092





8675309 said:


> Here's my milling machine. Kind of bare bones. Came with the Palmgren vise, coolant pump in the base, some R8 collets, a few flycutters and that's about it. Seems to be in decent shape. Table is clean, no holes or gouges (yes, I checked under the vice). The ways are good.  It's got the original three phase motor, so I hooked up a VFD and remote machine controls. Great thing about it is it so small, so finding room for it was easy. It goes well with my Heavy 10 (also very small).
> View attachment 127093
> View attachment 127092





terrywerm said:


> Nice machine and a wonderful size. I have a Clausing of similar size and love it. I only wish that it had an R8 spindle like your Rockwell does.



Hey Terry, The R8 spindle is nice in that whatever tooling I buy will work in a larger mill if things work out and I get one down the road.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 24, 2016)

I look on with envy , nice mill I'm watching and waiting to find one near me. Good luck with it , you will spend lots of time find things to use with it. The assories ,rotary table ,dividing head and tons of cutters. It's like like owning a boat only it's in the shop , they eat money I think.


----------



## 8675309 (Apr 24, 2016)

Silverbullet said:


> I look on with envy , nice mill I'm watching and waiting to find one near me. Good luck with it , you will spend lots of time find things to use with it. The assories ,rotary table ,dividing head and tons of cutters. It's like like owning a boat only it's in the shop , they eat money I think.


Thanks Bullet, I found this mill up near Lake George, surplus to a school district up there. About 6 hrs. round trip. I bought it at an online auction from Auctions International. I buy most things used, welders, tooling, etc., via online auctions. I recently took a road trip down to NJ to pick up a few welders and some stainless and aluminum rod. Another source for used machine tools, tooling, etc., is Bidspotters.com. I am not affiliated with these entities in any way, shape or form other then being a customer. I think that finding good items priced right its a case of beating the bushes hard, being patient, and for me,  having some restraint when bidding on things.

I totally get the boat reference. I used to sail a Pearson 26. Bought it used, and fixed it up over time. I'm not certain I got my money back when I sold it but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 24, 2016)

That's a really nice mill. I have one, and I really like it. I've added a Shooting Star DRO.

I'd love to add a powerfeed, but originals are rarer than hen's teeth, and from everything I've read, the aftermarket types take a good bit of alteration.

Enjoy your new mill!


----------

